# Yellow Tang



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

why wouldnt you guys recommend a yellow tang... Most places say that it has to be in at least a 55 gallon aquarium, and thats what i have... i really need at least one bigger fish. all of my fish right now are about 3 inches... any suggestions on a fish that is around 6" for a 55....:lol:


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

I think you need more info on this one. who doesnt recommend them and what were there reasons? what do you have in your tank? other fish? there are many reasons why you shouldnt put a fish in a tank but i need a lot more info that that. as of now i think your just fine with a yellow tang. get a little ones they grow slow.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

75 gallons minimum in my opinion. I have one in a 55 and it's not even fully grown, I already think it should be in a bigger tank. They never stop cruising around.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

thier only reasons are tank size...

my other fish are 2 percs, Coral Beauty Angel, bicolor blenny, royal gramma, and engineer goby.

flamingonhot-you think yours should be in a bigger tank...but does it need to be? I would get a smaller one.3"??


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

The reason people say this is because Tangs need lot's of swimming room.

In the movie Finding Nemo you will see how Dory swims erratically all over....That is really how Tangs like to swim. That said, I have a small one in a 55 with very little rock and lots of swimming room but will move it to a 125 before it grows very much. A 6 foot tank is really best for them at minimum.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

Our only reason is tank size? Isn't that enough....? :|
It doesn't matter what size the fish is. Tangs are very active fish that need a lot of swimming room. Yellow tangs need to be in a MINIMUM of 75 gallons...i would probably even step that up to a 125 for the 6ft of swim room. We're not talking about the size of the fish, it's how active and how much swimming room they need.
Also, you'll get a smaller one....but it will grow....
I suggest you research another fish for your tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

You beat me to it Keri. :razz:


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> You beat me to it Keri. :razz:


 Too much time on my hands sitting in this Hospital bed.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

Not that I want to contradict anything previously stated, but if one were to increase flow, would that be better, because the fish would have to swim a little harder, which provides it with more exercise, and making it feel larger? Not saying to put a giant powerhead in to blow-over rocks, but a strong current?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

I actually never thought of anything like that, seems like a good point gdwb10101. I'm interested in others' responses.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

It's not the point of whether or not it needs to swim harder. It needs ROOM to dart back and forth. The two tangs I have, actually have a hippo tang along with the yellow tang (parents tank actually) and they swim back and forth to each ends about 50 times a day. We also have 2 of the biggest rated penguin filters on it.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

flamingonhot said:


> It's not the point of whether or not it needs to swim harder. It needs ROOM to dart back and forth. The two tangs I have, actually have a hippo tang along with the yellow tang (parents tank actually) and they swim back and forth to each ends about 50 times a day. We also have 2 of the biggest rated penguin filters on it.


what size tank is that in??
and i heard some one from another thread (mabey old salt) say the same thing as gdwbd.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

my tangs last time i had the powder blue and the regal they never did that it was only the foxface that paced itself... i only have 35 lb of lr. and i am planning on upgrading in 3 years to a 125.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

oh sorry the person who said that the current would help is fish fingers.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

why not a kole tang, they stay a bit smaller. 6-7" instead of the yellow tangs 8-9" and aren't nearly as wide as the yellow.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I really like the kole tang. One of the LFS have a display tank with a kole tang that is beautiful and has a great personality. And like Fishfirst said, they are smaller.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

powder blue stay a bit smaller!!!
and i would like a kole tang but the lfs said they always get lip infections from biting at rocks???


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

The chevron at the lfs bite at the rock more than any fish that i have ever seen, even more than the kole, this is IMObservations of course.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hahahah... no... they don't get lip infections from bitting the rocks! How would they ever survive in the wild if they did that? Most likely the koles at that store get lip infections from poor water quality. Powder blues top out at 9 inches and are more free swimming than the kole in my opinion.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

good point FF, if they adapted to eating like that, they wouldn't get lip infections. I like the koles


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

my old powder didn't swim half as much as the regal. Do koles swim less than that? My water q is perfect. dont you think i could have one for 3 years in a 55?


----------



## TheReefAddict (Nov 21, 2006)

I think more water flow would make it alot easier for the fish to adapt.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yes koles swim less than that... yellows are kind of in the middle.


----------

